# New pics of the Goats -- Overload!!!



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Here are just some updates on the girls and boys!! 

[attachment=4:f0hn3zow]Ava2.jpg[/attachment:f0hn3zow][attachment=3:f0hn3zow]Ali2_picnik.jpg[/attachment:f0hn3zow][attachment=2:f0hn3zow]PL_picnik.jpg[/attachment:f0hn3zow][attachment=1:f0hn3zow]Isabella_picnik.jpg[/attachment:f0hn3zow][attachment=0:f0hn3zow]herbie.jpg[/attachment:f0hn3zow]


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: New pics of the Goats*

very nice....they look great .  :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: New pics of the Goats*

More...


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: New pics of the Goats*

Thanks Pam!! :hug:  :greengrin:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: New pics of the Goats*

Such pretty and handsome goaties.......love Isabella......that's my Westie's name!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: New pics of the Goats*

They are all so cute


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New pics of the Goats*

Love them all....especially George


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: New pics of the Goats*



> Thanks Pam!!


Your very welcome....RowdyKidz...the rest of the pics of your goats... are very nice goats as well....you should be very proud.... :thumbup: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: New pics of the Goats*

Thanks all! I got more new pictures today!  So I'll be sure to post them later!  I got a bit camera happy... 

I plan on breeding Isabella to George! I'm thinking an awesome cross! :wink: :greengrin:

And thank you all for the compliments! :grouphug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New pics of the Goats*

oh boy PL is beautiful

George is so cute --- is he full grown? those horns are unique

Keep the pictures coming :thumb: I always wanted Pygmies but with all the difficult births and them being so rare to find around here I chose to go with Nigerians which were easier to find. Still have a soft spot for pygmies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: New pics of the Goats*



> Keep the pictures coming :thumb:


 I agree with that....love seeing them..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: New pics of the Goats*

Thanks Stacey!  George is full grown, and believe it or not those are scurs. He was disbudded by Vets multiple times but the still grew back! :GAAH: But he's just as friendly. 

Thanks Pam! And will do! 

Tara


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: New pics of the Goats*



> Thanks Pam! And will do!


 :thumbup: your welcome.. :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

your bucks are so hairy! love the do's. :thumb:


----------

